# Filling hole in limestone wall



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

With the mortar mix kind of stiff use a ram rod sat maybe 1 or 1 1/1 inches in Dia. and pack it in.


----------



## Diyran (Jul 17, 2018)

ClarenceBauer said:


> With the mortar mix kind of stiff use a ram rod sat maybe 1 or 1 1/1 inches in Dia. and pack it in.



What material should the rod be made out of? Would an old wooden curtain pole do the trick without the mortar sticking to it too badly?


----------



## Diyran (Jul 17, 2018)

Another question, can I use a plain cement mortar to fill most of the hole, in order to save on the lime mix, because I've got other holes to fill in and I'm afraid I might not have enough to do everything.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes a wood rod would be fine just keep the rod clean and wet when using.
Also metal would work.
As for using Portland Cement with the Limestone in my opinion it will cause damage in the years to come , the Lime Repair Mortar is the only correct mortar for a long lasting repair. In that small area just don't let the mortar dry out to quickly keep it moist for at least 72 hrs.


----------



## Diyran (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for your replies Clarence, when you say keep it moist do you mean fill the hole completely and then spray the surface with a fine mist every few hours? Is this to prevent cracking or is it to help the mortar adhere more strongly to the surfaces?

The mortar I've got is quick dry, it's all I could find where I live.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Something is wrong here a Limestone repair mortar would NOT be QUICK SET. A true lime mortar does not hydrate it RECARBONATES in other it recarbonates best when keep damp or in an humidity of no less than 70%.

Your Limestone repair mortar should contain Lime & Sand.

See if in your area you can find some NHL-5 Mortar. If not you could make your own.


----------



## Diyran (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a link to what I'm using, sorry it's in french.
You should have the docs in pdf format on the right.

www.parexlanko.com/fr/mortier-pierre-tfdm

It says it hardens in 30min to 1 hour (with the extreme heat we've been having lately it's definitely closer to 30min)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Anything that sets and hardens in less than 12 Hrs. I would not suggest using. Perex I don't think has any good mortar for Limestone repairs. 
In France you should be able to find many Mortars for Limestone repair. Check on the NHL-5 lime products in your area. Like I stated before you can make your own mix. Sample make up 1 Part Quick Lime & 3 Parts Sand.

Another mixture would be 1/2 Part White Cement , 2 Parts Lime & 9 Parts Sand.
For a stronger mix than above use 1 Part Cement , 2 Parts Lime & 9 Parts Sand


----------



## Diyran (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks a lot for all your replies Clarence, I'll try contacting a few shops around the area to see what they have to offer, if all else fails I'll do as you said and just mix it myself.


----------

